# Minnesota Open 2009



## Bob (Mar 30, 2009)

Minnesota Open 2009 on July 11, 2009 in Rochester, Minnesota, USA
March 30, 2009 - 17:45 — Bob Burton
The Minnesota Open 2009 will take place on July 11, 2009 in Rochester, Minnesota, USA. Check out the Minnesota Open 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MinnesotaOpen2009

http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/


----------



## Bryan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 31, 2009)

im excited!!!!!


----------



## King Koopa (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm so sad... I probably won't we able to make it...


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I'll be there!



Hmm... I wonder why.


----------



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

Waris,

When are you giving me an excuse to go to Missouri?

Maybe a St. Louis competition?


----------



## King Koopa (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob said:


> Waris,
> 
> When are you giving me an excuse to go to Missouri?
> 
> Maybe a St. Louis competition?



Well I was trying to get one in KC, but the venue failed...

I was thinking about St. Louis along time ago...
I didn't think you would come to MO for delegate comp?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 31, 2009)

Bah, no megaminx.  Let's hope I can come, 
(and really hope that if I do, Megaminx is added)


----------



## Bryan (Mar 31, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> I'm so sad... I probably won't we able to make it...
> Well I was trying to get one in KC, but the venue failed...



When did you find out about the venue? The ironic thing is that some of the weekends I was considering got eliminated by what I knew about the potential MO Open.



ConnorCuber said:


> Bah, no megaminx.  Let's hope I can come,
> (and really hope that if I do, Megaminx is added)



When you register, you can specify what additional events you would want to compete in. Depending on what's happening the day of the competition, I'll look at that information to add new events. I've always been able to add new events at my other competitions. I just prefer adding events to cutting events.

Also Connor, CubingUSA is set up to accept Canadian registrations, so you can be notified of competitions near the border.


----------



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

It's $277 roundtrip right now to MSP (Rochester is $75 more). Maybe if this comes down a bit.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 31, 2009)

Bryan said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Bah, no megaminx.  Let's hope I can come,
> ...



I noticed that sometime after posting my post, Fingers Crossed!

Also thats rather convenient, I think I am going to register soon.


----------



## King Koopa (Mar 31, 2009)

Bryan said:


> When did you find out about the venue? The ironic thing is that some of the weekends I was considering got eliminated by what I knew about the potential MO Open.



Well the Saturday I wanted, the place was busy. besides it would have cost $550 to rent the place out and that's not including chairs and tables. :/


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 19, 2009)

There is a very good chance I will be coming(90%)


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 20, 2009)

Things have changed, so Waris and I will probably be going now.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 20, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> Things have changed, so Waris and I will probably be going now.



Good, I was glad it was able to work out. I felt bad when scheduling conflicts made me put it on that date. Now if Phil doesn't show up, then perhaps Waris will be able to collect a bunch of gold medals to match his silvers from Wisconsin


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 20, 2009)

Then I can get as many silvers as he has golds!  Oh I can beat him in side events!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > Things have changed, so Waris and I will probably be going now.
> ...





Siraj A. said:


> Then I can get as many silvers as he has golds!  Oh I can beat him in side events!



Not if I can get a ride >_>


----------



## Logan (May 5, 2009)

I'm going for sure 

can't wait!!!


----------



## Logan (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry for the bump/double post. (The comp is in ~2 1/2 weeks so...)


Is anyone else going? I might be selling a/some puzzle(s) there if anyone's interested.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 25, 2009)

Which ones? 
Perhaps PM is a better place to talk about this.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 25, 2009)

I will now not be able to go


----------



## Bryan (Jun 25, 2009)

Good news: Darren Grewe will be there with his collection.

Bad news: There might be a possibility that we need to be more strict with cut-off times for the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. I don't plan on doing this right now, but the sign-up rates for those events have greatly increased from the previous competitions. But if we can keep all the stations full, we should be good.


----------



## Logan (Jun 25, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Which ones?
> Perhaps PM is a better place to talk about this.



not many at the moment. A Cuboctahedron, a fisher ball ( new mod I'm working on (and yes I did get Tony's permission)), and anything else I make before then(I don't have any cubes left to mod though). I might not sell anything because I don't have stickers for them yet.


P.s. Do you guys know a good place to get large quantities of cubes for cheap? (besides Ebay)


----------



## Bryan (Jul 5, 2009)

And registration is closed......see you guys Saturday.


----------



## Bob (Jul 5, 2009)

Bryan said:


> And registration is closed......see you guys Saturday.



wow, this early?


----------



## Kian (Jul 5, 2009)

Bob said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > And registration is closed......see you guys Saturday.
> ...



he's making you look like a teddy bear, Bob.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 5, 2009)

Bob said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > And registration is closed......see you guys Saturday.
> ...



It's less than a week away (and this is the deadline I've always had). The way I figure it, if people want to come to a competition, they can plan far enough ahead to know what they're doing next week. If they don't want to extend the courtesy of even signing up, then I don't really have too much sympathy for them.

The deadline is also comparable to other competitions (like the Berkeley comps).

Besides, if people still want to sign up, they can e-mail me. Although if I get an e-mail Saturday morning, I'll be grumpy.


----------



## Logan (Jul 5, 2009)

oh crap!!! I forgot to register! Is there any way I can still register Bryan (besides registering at the comp)?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 5, 2009)

Logan said:


> oh crap!!! I forgot to register! Is there any way I can still register Bryan (besides registering at the comp)?



Look at the post RIGHT above yours.


----------



## Logan (Jul 5, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > oh crap!!! I forgot to register! Is there any way I can still register Bryan (besides registering at the comp)?
> ...



I saw It. I was going to register but my parents wanted to wait and see if we had plans that would interfere.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry that I'll have to miss this one, y'all. Money killed it.

Have a great time!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 6, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Sorry that I'll have to miss this one, y'all. Money killed it.
> 
> Have a great time!



You had a free plane ticket and I offered to let you stay at my place, how much money did you need?


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 6, 2009)

Can i be the scrambler?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 6, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Can i be the scrambler?



Sure, with you scrambling, we need like, 1 scrambler. Actually, we'll try to have as many as possible. I hope to have a ton of stations going so that we get way ahead of schedule. You going to be sitting in the parking lot again waiting for me?


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Can i be the scrambler?
> ...



I'll try. my brother wants to know if he can use your master magic?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry that I'll have to miss this one, y'all. Money killed it.
> ...



I had another trip planned right before it, and thought I would be able to finance both. But, even though the plane ticket is free, the taxes still have to be payed on it. Plus food, and bumming around money. I know it seems like very little, but very little is more than I have now.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Can i be the scrambler?
> ...



On my registration, I don't think I offered to help with scrambling/judging, but just to let you know, I will help out in both of those if needed.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 6, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> I'll try. my brother wants to know if he can use your master magic?



*Heavy sigh*, I suppose. I don't mind lending out other puzzles, but the magic just seem like the most delicate and likely to break. I will compete before him though


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 7, 2009)

Bryan said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try. my brother wants to know if he can use your master magic?
> ...



I promise that I won't break it. (hopefully)

Was sq-1 on the list of potential events?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I'm lying in bed at a hotel in Bizmarck, Tomorrow it's off to The Twin Cities, then on saturday morning, I'll be driving to the Competition, See you all there!


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 10, 2009)

I want to place in the top 15 this time. I also am hoping to make it to the final round. Last time everything about my solve sucked.


----------



## Logan (Jul 10, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> I want to place in the top 15 this time. I also am hoping to make it to the final round. Last time everything about my solve sucked.



Same with me. Last time I had sprained my middle finger on my right hand a day before the competition. Also my DIY had broken so I had to buy a storebought to use. ALSO I was still a beginner (sort of) and went with the first group of cubers (all of which were sub-20) and got terrible times (all >1:10). So yeah... I hope I do better this time 

See you guys tomorrow!



EDIT: 101st post! YAY!


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 10, 2009)

> Last time I had sprained my middle finger on my right hand a day before the competition. Also my DIY had broken so I had to buy a storebought to use. ALSO I was still a beginner (sort of) and went with the first group of cubers (all of which were sub-20) and got terrible times (all >1:10).



Excuse me Sir, have you broken any mirrors in the last 7 years.


----------



## Logan (Jul 10, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> > Last time I had sprained my middle finger on my right hand a day before the competition. Also my DIY had broken so I had to buy a storebought to use. ALSO I was still a beginner (sort of) and went with the first group of cubers (all of which were sub-20) and got terrible times (all >1:10).
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me Sir, have you broken any mirrors in the last 7 years.



I don't remember, I've gotten hit on the head too many times to remember. 


@the Quote. That all happened on the same day.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 10, 2009)

> > > Last time I had sprained my middle finger on my right hand a day before the competition. Also my DIY had broken so I had to buy a storebought to use. ALSO I was still a beginner (sort of) and went with the first group of cubers (all of which were sub-20) and got terrible times (all >1:10).
> >
> >
> >
> ...



I take that as a yes.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish I could go, but it's hard to plan a 7 hour trip from KC on such short notice. And with no place to stay.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 11, 2009)

mark3 said:


> I wish I could go, but it's hard to plan a 7 hour trip from KC on such short notice. And with no place to stay.



If it was announced in February, would that have been long enough notice?


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 11, 2009)

Waris and I are at our hotel, which is, according to Google maps, ~6 minutes from the venue. 



mark3 said:


> I wish I could go, but it's hard to plan a 7 hour trip from KC on such short notice. And with no place to stay.



BTW, we came from KC.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 11, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> Waris and I are at our hotel, which is, according to Google maps, ~6 minutes from the venue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did I!!!!!!!!1


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 11, 2009)

The competitions today! Hey, I'll be offering a free lube there. So if anybody happens to see me just ask, I have jig-a-loo and CRC silicon.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 11, 2009)

Highlight: Waris Ali: 9.93 single solve.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 11, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> Waris and I are at our hotel, which is, according to Google maps, ~6 minutes from the venue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. I met you and Waris at the Misoouri Open.


----------



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Highlight: Waris Ali: 9.93 single solve.



Yeah, That was awesome! I was right behind him when he got it.


----------



## Bob (Jul 12, 2009)

Results are up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Bob, on your awesome 3x3x3 BLD win!


----------



## Bob (Jul 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations, Bob, on your awesome 3x3x3 BLD win!



LOL! I was more excited about my first top 3 in speedsolve. It took me 50 competitions to get top 3.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2009)

Bob said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Bob, on your awesome 3x3x3 BLD win!
> ...



Hey, I didn't notice that - congratulations on that too!


----------



## Siraj A. (Jul 12, 2009)

I failed at everything (especially at 3x3) except 5x5, mega, and sq-1 single. I won 2x2 first round, and did horrible the next. 
Bob beat me. WTF?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations, Bob, on your awesome 3x3x3 BLD win!



With some incredibly talented competition


----------



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Bob, on your awesome 3x3x3 BLD win!
> ...



Yep. You barely won Bob.







Maybe next time Nitin


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 12, 2009)

Shh... No one knows that.


----------



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

oops. Now they do...


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone found the news video?


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 12, 2009)

No, I saw bryan being interviewed in the back.

EDIT:

I did a floppy cube BLD in 13 sec...... FTW!


----------



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Has anyone found the news video?



lol. You just want to know cause they filmed you for practically the whole thing, right? 




EDIT:


xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> I did a floppy cube BLD in 13 sec...... FTW!



I just tried that and got 6.32 seconds 

Have you loosened/lubed your floppy cube yet?


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 12, 2009)

My 9 and 10 are on that video


----------



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> My 9 and 10 are on that video



I know. (too short)


----------



## Bryan (Jul 12, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Has anyone found the news video?



Saw it on TV tonight. They showed Waris's full 9 second solve. I'll ask the station if they can release a very high quality version of that video to put on a website, hopefully without my crap interview part.


----------



## Bob (Jul 12, 2009)

Waris: I love the signature. THAT was my favorite part of the competition.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 12, 2009)

Some stuff that happened:

The camera crew came by and was filming a bunch of high 20 and even some 30 second solves. We were doing Group A at the time, and Waris was in Group B. So I end up doing Waris's Group B scrambling for him ahead of schedule and told the camera to just film all of his solves. So we found the best station for the camera angle and one of the solves happened to be 9.93.

During some slower event (pyraminx?) all of the sudden we hear from the competitor's area ("Who is Bob Burton?") Everyone turns and looks, and the kid next to him is like, "He said it! Not me!" and pointed to the kid next to him. I ask the kid who he was, but he didn't respond.

We finally have enough free time for a mystery event. It was a team solve with kids and parents. 4/5 groups finished around the 8 minute mark. One of the 4 DNF'd because they were doing something, and the cube had a three edge cycle left, but the dad saw two solved sides and stopped the timer. We also held up the microphone to hear the contestants giving instructions.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 12, 2009)

Byran what was wrong with your interview?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 12, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Byran what was wrong with your interview?



I thought they would ask some more straightforward questions, but when you pull the answer to "Why is this important?" out the air and then they take bits and pieces of that, it somewhat sucks.....


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 12, 2009)

Bryan said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Byran what was wrong with your interview?
> ...



Thats stupid. I am going to email them to see if they can send the video


----------



## Bryan (Jul 13, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > King Koopa said:
> ...



I asked them, they referred me to their website where you can order the DVD for $25.....

I'm guessing the video will be posted on Monday. I don't think they're going to spend time working on getting this done on the weekend.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you still have the scramble i got the 9.93 on?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 17, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> Do you still have the scramble i got the 9.93 on?



L2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 F' L2 D L' D' L2 B U2 R2 F2 U F2 D


----------

